# American Cowgirl



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Jesus, 101 years old?! This woman is my new idol, LOL!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that was so inspiring!

I want to live forever and keep riding!

I liked when they told her to not cuss and she said that she couldn't talk. made me laugh


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, she was amazing.

I know she died not too long ago. She got bucked off her horse.

Here's the article: http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9A05E0DD1239F936A1575BC0A9659C8B63

She was a great woman though. Loved her horses.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww that was amazing. that horse she got bucked off of was 28 years old and stll kickin it like a 4 year old. wow. she was an amazing lady.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I was so inspired by this, I even made her quote my signature! 8)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> http://www.americancowgirl.com/film.htm


Why was this video posted again(for the second time in just 2 days)?
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11476


----------

